# Solved: Windows 98se Runtime Error. Do You Wish To Debug?



## KnowSome (Feb 16, 2008)

*Runtime Error has occurred. Do yu wish to debug?*

Current problem started after downloading Office 2000 updates for the first time, coincidently or not. Have Windows 98 Second Edition with IE 6 on DSL 1.5 Mbps.

Have deselected _Disable script debugging _and have deselected _Display a notification about every script error_ but still see the Runtime errors.

Have run latest Bazooka Adware & Spyware-found nothing. Have run latest SpyBot-found 23 cookie meanies and eliminated. Still see Runtime errors.

Is there anything else I can do to stop seeing Runtime errors.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSG.
Check suggestions here. http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000380.htm

D/load Visual basic 60 runtime files
http://www.softwarepatch.com/windows/vbrun6.html
Let us know if that helps.


----------



## KnowSome (Feb 16, 2008)

I had previously visited the link for Runtime errors and considered each item there. My TSR list hasn't changed since I started to see these runtime errors online. This is an un-numbered Runtime Error occurring only when I surf the Web. For example when I click on Find My Post at TechGuy Forum, I see blue header with Error and message: A Runtime Error has occurred. Do you wish to debug? Line 1797 
Error: Object required. I click No to continue. 

O Downloaded the VB6.0_KB290887-X86.exe which didn't help.
O Tried to download Ad-Aware2007- Failed, requires Windows2000+
O Tried to download CWShredder.zipcouldn't locate AcroRD32.exe. I find this file with my Find utility, but when I click the browse button on the CWShredder screen, I don't see the file where it should be and when I enter the path (from Find search), CWShredder still cannot find it. There was a quick flash which included IE5.0 in the text. IE5 is the browser that was orginally installed with my Windows 98SE and can still be recovered, but I am currently using IE6.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi try an IE fix.
IE fix. will reregister IE core files.
http://windowsxp.mvps.org/iefix.htm

Try deleting all of Internet Explorers temporary files Tools > Internet Options > Delete Files


----------



## KnowSome (Feb 16, 2008)

Saved IEfix.zip to hard disk. When I try to open it, I have the same problem as with the CWShredder.zipcan't find Acro32.exe by browsing or entering path.

Deleted all of Internet Explorers temporary files Tools > Internet Options > Delete Filesstill see Runtime error on TechGuy site.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi Acro32.exe is a part of Adobe Reader and it seems your file associations has changed.
"CWShredder.zip-can't find Acro32.exe by browsing"
Check.
http://malektips.com/98tww0019.html
http://malektips.com/windows_98_-_tweakui_help_and_tips.html
Read all info before making changes.
Or uninstall Adobe reader and later reinstall or check you have the latest version.


----------



## KnowSome (Feb 16, 2008)

Uninstalled Adobe Reader 6.01, reinstalled and updated to 6.02. Not helpful

Your TweakUI link goes to Microsoft home page;-no TweakUI download available.

I created Folder on Desktop named TweakUI V1.33
Downloaded Tweakui133.exe to folder from 
http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/userreviews/fid,2803/userreviews.html

Followed "Use these steps to avoid nagging Tweak UI 1.33 installation problems"
http://www.scotsnewsletter.com/best_of/sbs/default.htm
By default, the installer looks to CD-ROM for TweakUI files.
Unfortunately, I have Windows 98SE, an edition that does not include TweakUI, so I browse to file folder or enter path to file folder where files have been downloaded as directed by Scot's instructions. Installation program cannot find the files. But I see them when I open the folder or use the Find utility!

There is an option to skip the files, which I followed, and skipped the CNT, CPL and HLP files and stopped short of the Finish as Spybot prompted me about the registry change and new data: RUNDLL32.EXE TWEAKUI.CPI, TweakMeUp and grpconv.exe-0.

I am not savvy enough to know is this is a reasonable action. What should I do now?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi install Tweak ui if you can.
All changes found by Spybot relate to Tweak ui and are Ok.

Quote from..
http://malektips.com/98tww0019.html
"Due to system failures, hard drive problems, or crazy software installers, your file associations on your Windows 98 system may be incorrect. If you've given up trying to change all the associations through Explorer, this last-ditch effort may help. This tip will return all of the file associations to the default settings, so be very careful when performing this trick!

1. Access the TweakUI Control Panel applet (if you do not have it installed, read the tip elsewhere in MalekTips).
2. On the multi-tabbed dialog box that appears, click on the "Repair" tab (you may need to click on the arrows next to the tabs to cycle through the tabbed windows).
3. Click on the pulldown arrow and choose "Repair Associations."
4. Now, click "Repair Now."
5. Click "OK" to close the dialog box"


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi also click start>settings>folder options>view>restore defaults.

It may be too late to restore the Registry..as it only stores 4-5 backups.
But try.
Reboot. 
Tap F 8 and choose Command prompt. 
Type. 
scanreg /restore [note space] 
Choose date prior to the problem..not the oldest.


----------



## KnowSome (Feb 16, 2008)

--- kept good notes, so I know for sure this Runtime error problem started immediately after the reboot required after the installation of the Office 2000 updates on Mar 9. The oldest registry is from March 14so it's too late for that.

---I retored the defaults as you suggest but still see the Runtime error when I search for my post at this forum site.

---I think I am in a Catch 22 with the installation of TweakUI until I can get my hands on a Win 98 (first edition) CD with version 1.25. Put out a request to family and friends and friends of family and friends to obtain that CDmay take a few days or weeks

---But, if I finish the TweakUI v1.33 installation, as I described by skipping the ..cnt file, the cpl file (Control Panel Extension), and the .int file, would you expect TweakUI to be useful when I run it, if I can run it?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi unlikely..Tweak ui is a trusted program but all info about changing settings should be read.
Let it install without skipping files.
You need the Win98se Cd if you had that you could reinstall 98se over existing install and you shouldn't loose any existing data.
Although always best to save data etc externally first.


----------



## KnowSome (Feb 16, 2008)

Have Win98SE CD. It has no TweakUI files!
But expect that Win 98 CD files for Tweakui will intall into Windows 98SE. 
What do you think?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi yes Tweak ui isn't included in the 98se install cd.
Tweak ui should install without the need for the install Cd.
Never needed the Cd in the past.


----------



## KnowSome (Feb 16, 2008)

---Continuity of thought interrupted somewhere. Remember the quote section (Do copy/pastehaven't learned forum's text editor). This started as a "Runtime error" problem and later was identified as a "file association" problem (Win98SE/IE6). 
---How do I install TweakUI from a download when file association problem prevents the installer from finding the needed files? 
--Seems only recourse with file association problems is to put the files at a default location where the installer looks to find them-- on CD-- Win98 CD is closest version with TweakUI files, right? Or is it time to reformat and reinstall Win98SE?

Quote fromearlier post
" I created Folder on Desktop named TweakUI V1.33
Downloaded Tweakui133.exe to folder from 
http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/userreviews/fid,2803/userreviews.html

Followed Use these steps to avoid nagging Tweak UI 1.33 installation problems
http://www.scotsnewsletter.com/best_of/sbs/default.htm
By default, the installer looks to CD-ROM for TweakUI files.
Unfortunately, I have Windows 98SE, an edition that does not include TweakUI, so I browse to file folder or enter path to file folder where files have been downloaded as directed by Scot's instructions. Installation program cannot find the files. But I see them when I open the folder or use the Find utility."


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi "Continuity of thought interrupted somewhere." very true.
Id switch of all programs running in the system tray.
And reinstall Windows over the existing install.
Start>run>type
D:\setup [if D is your Cd drive] using the 98se install Cd reinstall Windows.
Making sure it installs in C:\windows Not C:\windows 000 etc.

Usually all data remains intact..But save any needed data externally Cd..USB etc.


----------



## KnowSome (Feb 16, 2008)

---Didn't do original installation, but read more complete instructions at 
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/install/win9x_install.htm
---Clarifydo you mean "Id[entify] switch of all programs running in the system tray? Don't know how, but want to learnhelp me with an example, please; I like the clock.
In Sys Tray have clock, Spybot, NAV2005, Task Scheduler, mouse, Qwest QuickCare, Spybot Blacklist, and Netzero, almost never use any but clocktoo smallstrains eyes..
---All set with boot disk, program CDs and HD diskettes all in one place if mishap and backup copies of my unexpendable files.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi if you have a Boot disk.install Cd and data backed up.
Best to Fdisk and reformat.
You will need to know what type of display adapter>sound device>modem>and network adapter are installed.
As you will need to reinstall drivers for them after the reinstallation.
You will need the 25-digit product code.

Enter the Bios and set to boot from startup floppy disk.

Boot from the startup floppy disk.
Select to start Without Cd-Rom support.
At the prompt, type 
FDISK
Delete existing Partitions.
Create Primary DOS Partition
Reboot with Floppy disk still in the drive.
Type.
FORMAT C:
follow the instructions.
When format is done press Ctrl-Alt-Delete and reboot.

When the black screen appears, insert the Windows 98Cd
Select start with Cd-Rom support.
At the prompt, type.
D:
[if your Cd-Rom drive is the letter "D"]
At the prompt, type.
SETUP
The setup should start.


----------



## KnowSome (Feb 16, 2008)

---I'm back with my Runtime error & File assciation problem with Win98SE with IE6.
---First attemps couldn't install TweakUI because installer could not find files on hard disk. I installed TweakUI by copying needed small files to HD diskette in a:\. when prompted for location of files, entered path to a:\ and installation completed successfully. Ran and repaired file associations. Still see Runtime error when I come to TechGuy forum though.
---Created folder on Desktop named IEFIX v1.6, and d/loaded to it today. Open folder and right click to open. Finds and loads Adobe Reader, see screen header:Adobe Reader
Adobe reader could not open IEFix.zip because its either not a supported file type or because the file has been corrupted (for example, it was sent as an email attachment and wasn't correctly decoded.)

What can I do about this to unzip IEFix?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi what Zip file program do you have installed?

http://www.winzip.com
There is a free download for WinZip ( trial period )


----------



## KnowSome (Feb 16, 2008)

Nothing's easy. D/loaded winzip. Start setup--ends with WinZip Self Extractor message:
A device attached to the system is not functioning.

No help at Winzip site--what can this mean? 
What can I do so I can unzip IEFix to fix core files to resolve Runtime message displays.


----------



## KnowSome (Feb 16, 2008)

To Tech Guyunzipped IEFix with CAM Unzip and Ran IEFix to solve problem of seeing Runtime Error. Do you wish to Debug? when surfing the web. Will mark this Solved, if I can figure out how 
Thank you Blues_harp28 for the lessons from low risk easy tasks to highe risk more difficult tasks. The end lesson is that I have corrupted files and it's time to Reformat and Reload. I will do that later, so thanks for those instructions too. No reformatting since orginal installation in May 2001!!!

Quick recap for other viewers: OS isWindows 98SE with IE6
After download/install Win Office 2000 updates,see Runtime Error, Do You wish to debug? 
--dnld Visual Basic-No solution. 
--dnld CWShredder.zip to look for malwarecan't find Acrord32.exe
--Tech Guy recommends fix core files with IEFix
--dnld IEFixcan't find Acrord32.exe--uninstall Adobe Reader 6.01, reinstall Adobe Reader 6.01 and update to 6.02-no help. IEFix still can't find AcroRd32.exe
Tech Guy diagnoses "file association" problem (maybe by Office update installer??)
--dnld TweakUIcan't find files on hard disk because of file association problem (see Catch 22 here)Windows 98SE CD does not have TweakUI, can't get Win98 CD with TweakUI files. Don't want to reload Windows98SE or reformat and reload everything at this time, so copy needed TweakUI files from download on hard disk to HD diskette in a:\. TweakUI installer finds files at a:\ and sets up successfully!
--Use TweakUI to fix "file associations"---Go back to fix core files with IEFixfinds Adobe Acrobat Reader now, but I didn't unzip the fileneed unzipper.
--dnld WinZip. Try to setupsee message "A device attached to the system is not functioning. Post ? to Tech Guy. Google search says vbrun300.dll needed?? Can't find on my hard disk. Google for freebie unzippers. Dnld CAM Unzip. Needs Script 5.6 for windows 98SEhad file but must have been corrupted. Reinstalled. Unzipped IEFix with CAM Unzip. Ran IEFixsolved problem of Runtime Errors!!


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

:up:
Thanks also for the added info.
"No reformatting since orginal installation in May 2001!!!"
May now be the time to do so.


----------

